
Since April, San Francisco has been charging a 23% tax on prepaid mobile refills - mbgaxyz
https://www.boe.ca.gov/sutax/mts.htm
======
DrScump
More directly:

[https://www.boe.ca.gov/app/mts_rates.aspx?LETTER=S&LIST=CITY](https://www.boe.ca.gov/app/mts_rates.aspx?LETTER=S&LIST=CITY)

